# Does anyone do nuno felting, i do



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

Just would like to start a thread about nuno felting. Here's some pics of mine

Jan


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Wow.....so pretty! Is it a hard process? So unique and cloud like.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

I love this, have seen some lovely shawls and even fairy wings...but need instructions on how to begin. Can you provide the links or books that you used to learn this lovely art!!!!!


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Now this is absolutely beautiful - would love to learn how to do this.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

That's pretty. I've done some too. A friend is a felter and teacher .


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

It's time consuming, but not hard, will post more after I secure for hurricane, 

Jan


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Janallyn said:


> It's time consuming, but not hard, will post more after I secure for hurricane,
> 
> Jan


Be safe. Not sure what to expect up my way.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Yes be safe. I will love to know how to also. In a couple of days though.


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

Nuno felt is one of those things that completely mystifies me. Am looking forward to more posts about this.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Here are some videos. Way to cool. Have to beat it up. yup this to.










This one is made with Alpaca. Very long

























https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGSiws_iMs0




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-U10je-g3xA

Silk hankie yarn.










Spinning a silk hankie:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7IIISDFGy8


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I have so many questions.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I looked at knitpicks for silk hankies. They are only $14. The last link lets you use them for knitting making roving and yarn very interesting. I'm thinking of trying this. I love the look of the scarves. So delicate. I think Janallyn needs to let us know what she has used for her wonderful scarves to.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Just started watching the videos. Thanks.


----------



## marciawm (Jun 2, 2015)

I love the results of nuno felting. Best done outside in warm weather. It's a little messy and your hands are wet all the time. But the results are spectacular.


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

Cleaning up hurricane mess, not bad, just wet stuff, Wii post my technique soon as I'm done, a couple of hours at most, 

Jan


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

I'm almost done helping neighbors, this is what I do. 

Marcia is correct, it can be messy. I lay down a combination of merino sliver and combed silk sliver, I dye the merino myself, comb in white silk, then I lay down, on top of first layer silk chiffon, again hand dyed, add more merino silk combo,


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

If anyone wants my technique,tablet is being a pain. I was self taught, just pm me, its easier to explain than post, happy to help. Yes, many good Utube videos, but I can and will help anyone interested I will. I need to explain the importance of using good fibers, the technique used in layering, lol, many expensive mistakes myself., if you are truly interested I'll help


----------

